# Aumentare e ottimizzare durata batteria iPhone iOS 7



## admin (20 Settembre 2013)

Secondo i rumors che circolano in rete, sembra che la durata della batteria dei nostri iPhone, dopo l'aggiornamento ad iOS 7, sia peggiorata. In particolar modo sugli iPhone 5.

Quindi, cosa bisogna fare per ottimizzare, migliorare ed aumentare la durata della batteria (almeno per arrivare alla fine della giornata?). Ecco alcuni consigli pratici:

1) Disattivare AirDrop, il servizio di condivisioni di immagini che resta sempre attivo e consumando una buona fetta di batteria. Come si fa a disattivare AirDrop? Basta aprire il Control Center ("tirare" con il dito dal basso verso l'alto) cliccare su AirDrop e disattivarlo

2) Disattivare l'aggiornamento delle applicazioni in background. Per farlo, basta andare su impostazioni, poi su generali e infine disattivare la voce "aggiornamento app in background"

3) Disattivare l'effetto di parallasse (è quella funzione che simula il movimento delle app e della home del dispositivo. Come se fosse in 3D). Per disattivare la funzione basta andare in Impostazione, poi su Generali, Accessibilità e poi su Riduci Velocità

4) Disabilitare le notifiche push delle email. 

5) Disabilitare le notifiche push delle applicazioni che usiamo di meno (come Borsa, ad esempio). Per farlo, basta andare in impostazioni/privacy e poi localizzazione. A quel punto, possiamo decidere se disabilitare tutte le notifiche o solo quelle di determinate applicazioni

6) Chiudere le applicazioni in background che non stiamo utilizzando. Qui una guida dettagliata su come fare ---) http://www.milanworld.net/come-chiu...aperte-background-su-iphone-ios7-vt11009.html


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2013)

grazie per la guida


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2013)

e magari spegnere anche il telefono 
In ogni caso devono fare qualcosa per fare durare piu di una giornata uno smartphone gamma medio alta/top.


----------

